# Show off your Stallions!



## ScarlettSkyFarm

I would love too see everyones Miniature Stallions,tell us about him bloodlines,temperment,specific reason you have him a stallion etc...Post as many pictures barn or show.I cant wait to see everyones mini men


----------



## Jill

These are my two senior stallions, and one colt who is a stallion / show prospect





*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a/k/a “Destiny”[/SIZE]*2004 32" AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion -- co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion / Many Time Grand Champion / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll

His Show Driving Career Is Off To a Great Start, Too -- Thank You, Larry Parnell!

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo









*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Gone and DunIT, a/k/a “DunIT”[/SIZE]*

2005 31" AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion -- National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) -- Multi Champion

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU") and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King

Proven Sire of Correct, Typy Foals









[SIZE=12pt]*Cross Countrys Brass Monkey, a/k/a “Monkey"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated

Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 31"

Sired By Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of National Grand Champions

Reflection is a Son of Lazy "N" Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy


----------



## minimomNC

This is our stallion, although he is only 2 years old. His name is Ravenwood Mr Magnificent. He has placed very well at AMHA shows in open and amateur level 2 and was top ten in Amateur level 2 and Futurity out of large classes. He currently measures 28". His sire is the Buckeroo son, Little King Buckeroos I Stand Grand and his dam is a former show mare, Fallen Ash Scouts My One & Only who is sired by L&D Scout.


----------



## Leeana

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko 33"

He is a BTU Line Bred palomino stallion, two years old. He is sired by a BTU son who is also Buck Echo grandson. His dam is highly BTU bred as well. I do not have any good photos of him since he has grown up, im planning to get some next month.






Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte 34"

Paternal sibling to Nark above, sired by Boones Little BTU Crown Prince, a BTU son and Buck Echo grandson. His dam, Westwind Taffie Dee Lite is a National Reserve Champion mare. He is just a yearling at the moment but i am going to hang onto him, he is growing up to be real nice. Need to get good photos of him still too ...


----------



## Miniequine

Mcc Robin Hoods Little John..

He's a good boy at home, broke to drive, FAT at the moment.. LOL

He's produced some nice babies.. We only had one baby this year,

his son Safari.. (below) Not sure, but I think Safari will be our first show gelding.



)

I don't have the space for two stallions.


----------



## targetsmom

Here is our 3 year old 30" stallion SRF Buckshot. His sire is Smithdeal Rowdys Bucaneer (which makes him paternal 1/2 brother to SRF Nobility) and his dam is National Champion Buckons Causin Commotion, a Buck on Broadway daughter. No foals yet, but we are hoping for better luck in 2009. He has been shown mostly at New England Pinto shows where he was Reserve High Point Halter mini for 2007, being beaten by 1 point by our own mare, Aloha Acres Fashion by Magic (Princess). He also does halter obstacle and hunter, where he gives Princess a run for the money, and he has the most wonderful, easy-going disposition. He will be driving very soon.






Photo by Larry Lynch of Lasting Imagery


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Our main guy, On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, 7 year old black near leopard overoloosa, son of C-Chief Proud Eagle and dam is a daughter of Ramseys Bambie (by Powells Shah Jehan).. Have plans of breaking him to drive and can't wait to see him under cart










Then we have two "prospects"..

First is Iles Smokin' Aces, a yearling black fewcap colt.. He's heavily appaloosa bred, and being that he is a fewcap he should be a color producer too, wanted a double registered, down sizing prospect with a little more length to his neck to cross back on our double registered mares and Sky daughters..






And then our "unexpected" addition, Royal (name pending) a 2008 double registered chestnut Buckeroo grandson and Little King bred.. Definitely think we have our "neck" covered with this guy



Maybe some spotted Buckeroo great-grandkids someday?


----------



## Miniequine

minimomNC said:


> This is our stallion, although he is only 2 years old. His name is Ravenwood Mr Magnificent. He has placed very well at AMHA shows in open and amateur level 2 and was top ten in Amateur level 2 and Futurity out of large classes. He currently measures 28". His sire is the Buckeroo son, Little King Buckeroos I Stand Grand and his dam is a former show mare, Fallen Ash Scouts My One & Only who is sired by L&D Scout.


Karen,, He is beautiful! He is a brother to Pretty Grand,, one of my favorite mares,,, Toni Reece owns.


----------



## Minimor

Our senior stallion JEM Ice Man:






We've got this guy started in harness & I need to get some driving photos of him--he is an awesome mover! Hopefully this fall...

And this is our yearling colt, JEM A Touch of Class






We are just so pleased with this fellow in so many ways. He's a little too fat in this picture--I should have got photos of him at our show a month previous to when this one was taken--he was being exercised then & was a little less chubby. He's a very nice moving fellow & has an absolutely wonderful disposition. I can't wait until he's 3 and we can start driving him!


----------



## ThreeCFarm

Redrock Incognito (my 5 year old calls him "Flyer"



), 2000 29.75" AMHA/AMHR red sabino. Incognito has an AWESOME disposition that makes him a dream to handle. He's siring foals that excel in halter and several have started their driving careers and are doing great.

Here's the highlights of his career:

**2005 AMHA World Top Ten Amateur Sr Stallion Level 1

**2005 AMHA World Top Ten Senior Stallion 28-30"

**2005 AMHA Central Championship Reserve Champion Amateur Sr Stallion Level 1

**2005 AMHA Central Championship Top Ten Sr Stallion 28-30"

**2005 AMHA Central Championship Top Ten Solid Color Stallions and Geldings

**2005 AMHA Honor Roll Amateur Sr Stallion Level 1

**2005 AMHA Honor Roll Solid Color Stallions and Geldings

**Sire of Multiple AMHA World Top Tens

**Sire of Multiple PtHA Reserve World Champions






He's currently co-owned with Becky of Redrock Miniature Horse Farm. Our first foals by him will be born in 2009.


----------



## Birchcrestminis

This is our two year old stallion Jones Blue Nightrain "Rainy"

He is Roan Ranger/Blue Boy, sired by the gorgeous stallion

SG Rangers Nightrain - sire of National and World Champions.

SG Rangers Nightrain was featured on the cover of Miniature Horse

World Magazine Feb/March 2005.











We are very excited about our 2008 colt, show/stallion prospect

BCM IMA Heartbreaker Too(pending). "Prince" is homozygous for tobiano.

He is sired by Windhaven Little Heartbreaker(Love Me Tender/L & D Scout) who

now resides in the UK. Prince is one of only three Heartbreaker foals in the USA.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

First up is Little Kings Junior Jinx (AMHA / AMHR) Jinx is a grandson of both Boones Little Buckeroo & East Acres Golden Jubilee. Jinx is actually double Buckeroo bred as he crosses back to Buck Echo, a Buckeroo son.











Next would be Little Kings B T Buck Bandito (AMHA / AMHR) Bandito is a IMA Boones Little Buckeroo Too (BTU) son. Recently acquired from Erica. Bandito has sired several National Champions and HOF get.










Next up is Irish Hills Way Cool Jr. (AMHA / AMHR ) son of Jinx. Pictured about 2 - 2 1/2 months old. He is going to Nationals. I'm undecided if I'll leave him whole or end up gelding him. If I geld him, he'll be my Super G boy.






And last but not least Wall Street Illusion Jazz Singer (ASPC, will be hardshipped into AMHR 2009). Son of SWF Atoms Illusion, a son and grandson of B&L's Rock-"O", who is the sire B&L's Rock-"E".


----------



## disneyhorse

This is my yearling stallion, MB's Aftershock. He is an ASPC Shetland.

Andrea


----------



## HGFarm

Here is my younger stallion, CR Lakota Renegade. He is sired by Carousel Designer Legacy and out of Gambol Lynns Crystal Lance. His is a clown and waaay to smart for his own good. An imp, if you will, who will do just about anything for self amusement, LOL He loves to play and have a job- loves to play in the hose and 'brush his teeth' and drink from it. I think he is six this year- would have to check, LOL






And here is my old gentleman, Grays Smoke Signal, better known to his friends as Bob. He has been shown, driven in a drill team, trail driven, taken to see retired folks, participated in parades and just about everything else you could ever imagine. He is always a complete gentleman, LOVES kids and is such a kind horse. His disposition cant be beat, and his 'can do' attitude and will to please just ever ends. He is 18 here.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm

My one and only:

Honey Bea Meadows Mega Buck (yearling stallion)

He is being shown in halter and my FAVORITE class....L~I~B~E~R~T~Y (he placed unanimous 1sts out of 22 horses 6/08). He has an awesome head and neck, plus he is such a sweet boy. He will remain intact for 3-4 years, then we will join our other gelding.


----------



## Margaret

There are many reasons why I have chosen to have this guy as my stallion, "Mi Little Prince Charming".

First of all he is triple registered, correct, and has the best temprement.. _Very mellow and, and easy to handle.. _

He is only 30-31" tall and of course a smaller stallion is preferable to me.

He easily settles the mares, of all sizes, and can hand or pasture bred.

He can share the same pasture with the mares, and highly respects thir wishes, and does not challenge them.

And produces beautiful/correct babies with great dispositions.

Oh, and did I mention he is Champagne?


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

CCMF Legacys Color Maker chestnut fewspot appy stallion, on lease from Ginny Long and family (Critter Creek). Color Maker's sire is Carousel Designer Legacy a Top 5 in driving, and World Top 10 in Mulit-color and Open Halter! Color Maker was shown and was in the Top Ten at the AMHA World Show as a yearling. His first foals are on the ground at Lost Spoke Ranch, he had a very nice appy colt. He has a wonderful laid back temperament, right now he is running with two yearling colts, a gelding and two mares he bred, such a sweet boy! Oh, and he can move, he really should be trained to drive! I can't wait to see his foals for me next year.








Yearling Liz photo:






Current year photo, taken by me






Second is my Junior stallion and personal heart-throb



Smokey Seal Brown leopard CCMF Carousel Carnival, also a son of Carousel Designer Legacy. I have plans to try and get him to at least one show in 2009. I just love this boy, very smart, and also laid back. Another sweetie. I think he should be very easy to train to hand breed next year, he actually had a brain in the spring with the rush of hormones!



He has my ideal conformation with only a few "flaws" in my eyes. I can't wait to see what he produces.


----------



## MiLo Minis

This is one of our boys, Echos Golden Arrogance, a silver buckskin. He is a son of Little Kings Buck Echo and Maree Anne a Gold Melody Boy daughter. He is spunky but very sweet and easy to handle. 33" and just a moving machine! These pictures are of him just out in the pasture and trotting around. When he puts it into gear he comes above level - one of the best naturally moving Miniatures I have ever seen. My friend, Debbie Scriven, took the photos for me - isn't she awesome!!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis

Minimor said:


> And this is our yearling colt, JEM A Touch of Class


WOW!!! What a nice hip on that boy!!! I can't wait to see him driving too!


----------



## ThreeCFarm

Hey Holly, I just noticed that you said Ice Man is in harness now...Please do post photos!!!!!!!!! I wanna see!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doobie

MiLo Minis said:


> This is one of our boys, Echos Golden Arrogance, a silver buckskin. He is a son of Little Kings Buck Echo and Maree Anne a Gold Melody Boy daughter. He is spunky but very sweet and easy to handle. 33" and just a moving machine! These pictures are of him just out in the pasture and trotting around. When he puts it into gear he comes above level - one of the best naturally moving Miniatures I have ever seen. My friend, Debbie Scriven, took the photos for me - isn't she awesome!!!!



Lori it was no I who are awesome it is everyone I got to take pictures of!!!

Ari is one of the sweetest boys ...


----------



## Sixstardanes

6yr old Dodger Billieu "Saber" 32" A/R
































He has a nice disposition, has a desire to learn and is good with other critters.

He has also recently passed an evaluation test to become a Therapy Animal.

For more on him go here


----------



## kaykay

Here are the men at our place

Ten L's Tigers Back in Black ASPC/AMHR











Wauk A Way Feature Attraction ASPC






Jr Classic Stallion

Baxters Black Intimidator aka Dale named after Dale Earnhardt ASPC


----------



## Sun Runner Stables

I already got a chance to show off my kid earlier- But since you asked- ;P

Dale Ray EK Toppers Shining Star- 33 AMHA/AMHR-

By Grosshills EK Top of the Line-

Several top five/tens at both Worlds and Nationals- To many Champions and such to list- almost done with his Hall of Fame in AMHR-

Stunning mover, great sire, and currently being broke to drive by my wonderful friend and co-owner of him-Donna Lavery. (Thank you thank you!!)

More importantly, he's a blast - goofy and wonderful and Fun. He gets to keep his- 




(moved his foot! Arg!)









This last one shows how nice his neck Can be when he's trying, and also- how retarded he looks from this angle with his busy nose-


----------



## Nancy

I have several more I like they can be seen on my website so I won't take up space here but, since just got Analyse This back home I thought I would share him Vermilyea Farms Analyze This, by Bond AToy4U C (Bond Showboy x Bond Acushla and a World Grand Champion & World Grand Champion SIre) and out of NFC Rowdys Prima Donna (Rowdy x Ayers Mini Queen Julianna and a World Grand Champion Producer), is a spectacular stallion who is just now getting his first foals on the ground. He has many of the same qualities of his famous sire as well as his dam who was an awesome show horse herself.

Analyze This was one of the leading halter stallions in 2005 He was High Point senior stallion 32-34" in 2005 as well as a National Top Ten senior stallion and we have just as high hopes for his foals. He is also half-brother to Vermilyea Farms Olympus (World Champion, World Grand Champion, Reserve World Champion Sire). This stallion has such a wonderful personality and charisma all his own. He has a tremendous, "hooky" neck that he is passing on to his babies. We eagerly await more of his foals to see what they will accomplish in the show ring. Vermilyea Farms Analyze This is an AMHA & AMHR World Futurity Nominated Sire.






The second picture is of my grandson of Bond Galahad Legacy his name is Canterbury Puttin On Th e Ritz he is 3 this year and has his first foal's this year he had 10 babies this year.


----------



## Nancy

Here is one more that is not on my web site he is a grandson of Magic Man and is a LWO max expression pinto






And lastly a little guy waiting " in the wings" with his dam.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables

Nancy- I have always really liked Analyze- But what a flashy guy your other one is (Ritz)- any pic's of his foals? I'd love to see them!


----------



## wpsellwood

Very nice horses!!!

Seeings how you asked dont mind showing off Calvin. He is only a yearling, but we will be keeping him to breed mares. Firewaters Calisto of Olympus






Weve bred a couple mares to Double as hes young. Beloveds Double Divine One.






Last but not least Baxter, hes only 2 havent bred any mares to him yet. Silver Plates Baccarra Back in Black






Ok 3 stallions and 5 mares I know I know I know ..........


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Beautiful stallions everyone!





Our main herdsire is WF Mas Corona, 27'5" son of Sids Husker. His dam, NXS Double Vision, has been referred to as one of Wind Flights best-producing mares by Ray. We searched a long time for him and feel like he is "the one" to be our "tiny" herdsire. He's a 4X World/National Top Ten and has many Grands in Open and Ammy. I love his beautiful head and long neck.



He's 7 years old in these pictures.











This is our "other" main herdsire.




He is Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow, 31" perlino son of National Champion Ten Ls Echos Captive Spirit. Our Spirit's sire, grandsire (Little Kings Buck Echo) and greatgrandsire (Boones Little Buckeroo) are all National Champions or National GRAND Champions. He's sired some beautiful babies so far with many being halter champions and exported overseas. We hope he'll do the same for us.


----------



## Nancy

spotted pony girl said:


> Nancy- I have always really liked Analyze- But what a flashy guy your other one is (Ritz)- any pic's of his foals? I'd love to see them!



Thanks Spotted Pony Girl, glad you liked Analyze and Ritz. I am getting the foals up and clipped for there pictures so hopefully will have them on my website in a few weeks.I can send you some pictures as I take them if you like.


----------



## VernB

I have 4 stallions. I really like all of them.

OTR Trippers Buck N Blue AKa Frankie was my first mini. He looks like a morgan and he prances like a saddlebred. O and his blue eyes are gorgeous.

I don't have any pics of him conditioned cuz I haven't shown any of my horses.











OTR Trippers Spotted Surprise Aka Chief

He's got some high knee action. I need to get a pic of him moving.He's very fine boned and has a tiny head. He's 26.5" and has better conformation than a lot of horses his size. He's a half brother to Frankie.











Lucky F Stylish Little Man. Aka Little Man

He's very refined reminds me of an Arab. He's Rowdy and Martins buster bond bred.






Our newest boy.

Debaults Crown Prince Sirprize

31.75"

He's 2 this year. He is a grandson of Boones Little Btu crown prince. He's very leggy and refined like an arab. He even moves like one.


----------



## Relic

Two of my faves out of 10 stallions here these 2 have brought the most to my day every day they've been here WCR Catmandu and the other guy my pocket man l would be lost without Seahorse Cinsational Showoff....


----------



## River Wood

Our man

Tibbs Rapid Transit


----------



## Sun Runner Stables

Thanks Spotted Pony Girl, glad you liked Analyze and Ritz. I am getting the foals up and clipped for there pictures so hopefully will have them on my website in a few weeks.I can send you some pictures as I take them if you like.

Please- [email protected] or just post your website!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings

Very pretty boys all of you





Well first off is my favorite boy of all time!!!!!! SG Little Blue Thunder AMHA/AMHR, 30" Blue Boy Grandson, pictured at a show earlier this year at 16yrs YOUNG. He knows he's my number one!One of his sons has did amazing in the ring including a Res. Championship in the 30-32" Open Gelding Halter class at AMHR wish some more of his "kids" would have been shown. My first foals from him arrive in 2009, I can't wait! So here is my main man Thunder-





Next is Laurel Acres Double Vision AMHA/AMHR pictured in all of his unconditioned glory! LOL I'm really ashamed to show this picture, but at least you can see him  He is a grandson of both Reeces Thunder Hawk, and NFC's Fire and Ice. Sired by Laurel Acres Hello Fire. He is currently 28" and 2yrs old. Will be conditioned and shown next year and his first foals will arrive 2010. So here is Elvis sporting the natural look-





Lastly this is a yearling colt whose future is unknown, not sure if I'll make a show gelding out of him, or keep him as a future herdsire. This is WHF Captavations Gaurdian ASPC/AMHR, currently 34.5" tall. He has Springer Farms, Kewpies, BHR, Michagins,JC's, and many other lines(I'm not really UTD on shetland lines) Anyways here is Gaurdian out in the his paddock getting a little grass-





Well there's my guys!


----------



## Matt73

Here are my two boys...

This is Western EK Premier Promise "Teddy" 36" Silver Bay 3 year old stallion AMHR
















And my dream colt, "Royal" Ravenwood Medalions Royalty 33.25" 2 year old buckskin colt AMHA/AMHR


----------



## painthorselover

Here is my 3yr old stallion,Gum Branch Jokers Blazer!(Blazer)

He is my show baby and is used for breeding!(and of course loving))





Blazer(a few months ago)<in pasture>






Blazer(showing)






Blazer(checkin out the dogs!)






(I have another pic similar to the 3rd pic that i will have to put on here of Blazer and one of our rescue dogs! It is soo cute!)


----------



## CheyAut

What handsome men! 

My main man, VFG El Arlequin 33" AMHA/AMHR black leopard (aka Spin)
















This is C.J. Cameo's Royal Chainti, 32" AMHR black spotted blanket roaning out to a near leopard (for sale)
















Tucker's future is undecided at the moment (as is his reg name, will be AMHA/AMHR). 28.5" at 3 yrs and likely to be sold...
















Late Attraction by Cochise, aka Tracker, is AMHA/AMHR 4 y/o 28", will learn to drive soon











Concho Cassanova is hubby's driving horse... only reason he's not a gelding is he's 24 years, we haven't had him very long and I won't geld him at this age (he's a very well mannered boy)






And our colt, CheyAuts Jackpot Mojo, is for sale... will be gelded in spring if not sold











Jessi


----------



## eagles ring farm

Beautiful stallions everyone!!

Our Sr herd sire:

Triple Ks Boogie Bow Tie - 5 yrs old

28" Smutty Buckskin,

Boones Buckeroo grandson on top and Little Kings Buck the System grandson on the bottom






our Jr stallion (expecting his first foal in 4/2009)

Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin' - 3 yrs old

Toyhorse Little Limelight grandson

Black Homozygous for Tobiano Pinto


----------



## Bluewater Minis

Sarah's Little Blessings -- WOW! I love your boy *SG Little Blue Thunder*!









Are you SURE you won't stand him to outside mares? LOL








Here is our Lazy N Redboy son, *Cross Country Sharp Dressed Man*. We've really been pleased with his first foals for us this year. "Topper" has one more mare who is due to pop with her 2008 foal any day now.









Here's Toppers 2008 colt that may end up staying here as a future stallion prospect: *Bluewater's Secret Agent Man *(aka Bond)









Our younger stallion is a Lazy N Redboy grandson, and AMHA World Top 5 and Top 10 halter stallion, *Cross Country Cowboy Cadillac*. His first foal (a filly) arrived in July, and his other mare is now at 343 days gestation.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings

Bluewater Minis said:


> Sarah's Little Blessings -- WOW! I love your boy *SG Little Blue Thunder*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you SURE you won't stand him to outside mares? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Lazy N Redboy son, *Cross Country Sharp Dressed Man*. We've really been pleased with his first foals for us this year. "Topper" has one more mare who is due to pop with her 2008 foal any day now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Toppers 2008 colt that may end up staying here as a future stallion prospect: *Bluewater's Secret Agent Man *(aka Bond)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our younger stallion is a Lazy N Redboy grandson, and AMHA World Top 5 and Top 10 halter stallion, *Cross Country Cowboy Cadillac*. His first foal (a filly) arrived in July, and his other mare is now at 343 days gestation.





Thank you so much!!!


----------



## EAD Minis

* Well this is my Junior stallion Timber Yorks Silver Bullet. I have another junior on the way also so not sure about keeping this boy but I really like the way he turned out I bought him as a weanling. *

He has Impressible Majesty lines and was bred by Mona stone who has produced some awsome little horses. He is just so tiny and refined in person. Hes currently 30" and is supposed to hit around 32". I wanted somthing that wasnt to tiny, double reg., and with some movement....im hard to please haha but he has turned into everything I have wanted so far. Next year he will be showing so we will have to see how he does then.


----------



## SWA

Oh wow!



I absolutely LOVE VernB's _OTR Trippers Spotted Surprise_ & _Lucky F Stylish Little Man_, and also CheyAut's _VFG El Arlequin_!





WOW,



all three of those boys.....HUBBA-HUBBA-HUBBA! :love :love :love

Here is our boy, Bethel Rolex Gold Champagne of Ms.


----------



## lyn_j

Here are my three. Sr Stallion, AMHA AMHR Clarion the Gold Standard HOF 4 years old






JR stallions ASPC AMHR Michigans Heart of a Champion






Michigans Remington Steel ASPC AMHR






he is the pinto on the left

I think Ive got my color and movement figured out!

Lyn


----------



## Naira3284

All these boys are just beautiful!!!

There are alot of reasons I love this guy. I love his great top line, his neck, and head. His dog like personality, he always has to be with me cheking out what Im doing and if he can help. He is EK bred, I love EK. And he is my favorate color too, that helps. LOL

Here is my #1 man



In pasture condition half-cliped and all


----------



## Naira3284

it wouldent let me post any more piks


----------



## DSAcres

Very nice stallions everybody !!!

Here are 2 of my boys

First is Quiet Dells Spotted Image 29.5"






and second is Double B Farms Echo Ace of Spades 31.75"






My 3rd stallion in the wings is a son of Lazy N Little Man no good photos as of yet on him


----------



## REO

I love boys!!





Here's some of ours!

*Here's my boy Nort!* Look what Gena made for my website! She's an awesome designer!






And here is *Magic--29.5"*






And coming along is *Topper*! Yup I need new pics of him LOL






And one for the future! *"The Pooka"*!






We have since clipped him and HOLY COW he's refined!


----------



## Jill

Some beautiful boys here!!!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/Robi...hantomfront.jpg





This is my new boy. Havencrofts Phantom Warrior. 31" Homozygous for tobiano, one blue eye. Neg for LWO+/ Phantom is a good sweet boy, very affectionate and gentle with his mares and me. Hope to use him in spring 2009. Can't wait to see his foals. I hope to have him trained to drive one day.

Robin


----------



## heavensminis

[SIZE=10pt]This is my boy--We are really proud of him, he is our first home raised horse that we are actively showing. We were at Eastern Regionals and talked Sandy Revard into taking some pics of him and we could not be more pleased!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Heavens Lil Bit of Cajun Bucks.[/SIZE]






This was our first time to a regional show and we brought home: Reserve Grand Champion Am. Sr. Stallion 30-34" and Reserve Grand Champion 30-32".


----------



## cretahillsgal

This is our current stallion, Lauralees Troublz Sweetn The Deal "Dealer" He is 3 yrs old and breeding his first mares this summer.






And this is Heavens Lil Lucky Me, "Lucky". Right now I am planning on using him in the future. (I am still learning how to correctly set up)


----------



## Brandi*

I LOVEEEEEE Chief



I know I have said it before but I am saying it again







VernB said:


> I have 4 stallions. I really like all of them.
> OTR Trippers Buck N Blue AKa Frankie was my first mini. He looks like a morgan and he prances like a saddlebred. O and his blue eyes are gorgeous.
> 
> I don't have any pics of him conditioned cuz I haven't shown any of my horses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTR Trippers Spotted Surprise Aka Chief
> 
> He's got some high knee action. I need to get a pic of him moving.He's very fine boned and has a tiny head. He's 26.5" and has better conformation than a lot of horses his size. He's a half brother to Frankie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky F Stylish Little Man. Aka Little Man
> 
> He's very refined reminds me of an Arab. He's Rowdy and Martins buster bond bred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our newest boy.
> 
> Debaults Crown Prince Sirprize
> 
> 31.75"
> 
> He's 2 this year. He is a grandson of Boones Little Btu crown prince. He's very leggy and refined like an arab. He even moves like one.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Vern, I know I say this every time you post your handsome boy, but I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE (times infinity) Frankie!!! :love



:love I'm not a big fan of solid bays but that boy is just perfect



And the blue eyes just top it all off!!

Chief is quite the looker as well, gotta love those long blonde locks and frosty butt


----------



## MyBarakah

Hi everyone!

Well..... This is "Oak Park Oh Im Awesome"... He's by YP Branch Destinys Doctrine who's out of Alvadars Double Destiny. He's a 2yr.old this year and have 4 mares bred to him, the one mare is sold, so will be foaling out 3 of his foals next year. Looking forward to seeing his babies! This guy is such a neat boy! He has such a wounderful mind!


----------



## joylee123

[SIZE=12pt]He's my guy's[/SIZE]

Huffman's Classic Little Dude 26.5






[SIZE=12pt]And the new tubby pasture pet



Heermann's Mr. Juanderful 28.75[/SIZE]











[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## jrae

Here is my boy. Van Lo's Doughboy











He is the sweetest guy, very calm and easy to handle and he LOVES playing with the babies!


----------



## Shadows_Gold

Ok this is my stud man, Richlynn Shredders Image of Hajel...


----------



## topnotchminis

Here is my stallion MCA Buck Suede. He is 2 years old. He looks so much better in person.





and my new colt Valcors Sir Jay Jay he is 2weeks old today.


----------



## dali1111

Relic said:


> Two of my faves out of 10 stallions here these 2 have brought the most to my day every day they've been here WCR Catmandu and the other guy my pocket man l would be lost without Seahorse Cinsational Showoff....


You know I think that's the first picture I've seen of Seahorse Cinsational Showoff..I always wondered what he looked like. He is a handsome little man but I'm still in love with Catmandu..and I love him more every time I see him.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

Here is my boy RFM Scouts Its 5 OClock Somewhere (Bud) by Fallen Ash Scouts Nightcap





bred by Kris Vegter


----------



## PaintNminis

Nice Stallions everyone





I thought I posted mine but a quick run though I guess I didn't lol





Because I remember going through this tread alot!





so here they are











MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm "Allure"

2007 AMHA/AMHR Smokey Grullo Pinto 29.25"

Allure is out of a Multiple Supreme Halter Champion & Multiple National Top Ten Producer - MMMTC Top Crystal Reflection (HOF) and Sired by Windy Woods Speckled Ice whom is Also a Multiple National Top Ten Producer



Making him a Grandson to Happylands Topper & Pleasant Meadows Showtime! Allure is on my Current Showstring



He has done so well for his First year of Showing Always First or 2nd in halter Classes even a few Reserve Grands - Biggest Bonus he is just a total Sweetheart



















then here is my other Stallion

MCMs Silver Cloud "Tazer"





2006 AMHA/AMHR Black & White Pinto 30"

Tazer is Homozygous for Black. Hasn't been shown yet............. Planning on using him on a couple of mares next year.









Thanks for letting me share!


----------

